# Film Composers: How do you tackle Demo Requests and Pitching?



## aemile (Dec 24, 2021)

I'm curious about your demo process. I have not been able to solidify a process for myself because honestly, I still don't know what they expect to receive, what's the "standard" format, or what I'm competing against in terms of format. Would love to know how this group approaches it to see if there is a common denominator. I'm 5 years into this career so, literally making it up as I go. 

When you receive a request for a demo, do you: 

1. Compose a custom piece to submit? 
2. Send a playlist of existing material to convey a general direction?
3. Send your current demo reel (video)?
4. Make a custom demo reel (video)? 
5. None of the above? 


TY!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 25, 2021)

1. Get some direction first: what kind of music are they looking for? Do they have examples from recordings of what they’re looking for? This is VERY IMPORTANT, imho.
2. I like to compose something fresh, unless the request comes at a busy time - in which case, I will go through my archive to see if I have something that fits.
3. I wouldn’t send a playlist unless I’m really sure of what they’re looking for, as I wouldn’t want to turn them off by including music they are steering away from.

You might have fewer questions if you get more information from the potential clients.


----------



## munician (Dec 25, 2021)

This.
I'd never send videos with music because everytime I did the film people got hung up on the visuals (like: "awful camera, bad actor, terrible lighting...") and wouldn't listen to the music at all. They have their own movie in mind and not somebody elses...


----------



## aemile (Dec 25, 2021)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> 1. Get some direction first: what kind of music are they looking for? Do they have examples from recordings of what they’re looking for? This is VERY IMPORTANT, imho.
> 2. I like to compose something fresh, unless the request comes at a busy time - in which case, I will go through my archive to see if I have something that fits.
> 3. I wouldn’t send a playlist unless I’m really sure of what they’re looking for, as I wouldn’t want to turn them off by including music they are steering away from.
> 
> You might have fewer questions if you get more information from the potential clients.


Yes, apologies I should have clarified. This is all post briefing. Once I understand what the clients want, I personally have not landed on a set process to submit a demo so was curious what everyone else did.


----------



## aemile (Dec 25, 2021)

munician said:


> This.
> I'd never send videos with music because everytime I did the film people got hung up on the visuals (like: "awful camera, bad actor, terrible lighting...") and wouldn't listen to the music at all. They have their own movie in mind and not somebody elses...


This is a good shout. I have personally not gone this route mainly because it's almost even more time consuming than writing a custom demo but definitely might be detrimental especially if it's for a production at a higher level than what's on the reel.


----------



## sinkd (Dec 25, 2021)

I have had success asking for a short scene from the project so that I can try something original. This won't always be possible or agreed to, but you should certainly ask for some direction if you want to pitch something new.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 29, 2021)

Every project is different. It never hurts just to be blunt and ask what they would specifically like from you. For me, a client has already gone through the demos on my websites and know what they need, so no further demos are required.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 29, 2021)

Some hire live players and record in a studio, some people won’t even write something original for the project.

Typically, I will pull together a reel, ask my agent his opinion, and send that as a first round. But you can’t always do that if it’s something with an emphasis you haven’t previously scored.

Even if they’ve heard a lot of music you may have to record something new to get the job.


----------

